# Need specs on old PSE Mach Flite 8



## AJ Peacock (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking for specs on my old bow, I think it's the first year they sold the Mach Flite 8 (late 90's), might be the second year.

It's a 70lb, 29". I can get pictures uploaded tonight if that helps. The cams have a movable brass pin for changing the Draw Length, if I recall correctly, there are 5 positions labeled as "+ + 0 - -".

My brother is in need of a bow and I want to make sure it's in spec before I give it to him.

I also will be 'tuning it up' myself if required (I know it needs a little work already), since I want to start to learn to tune bows.

I have several very good archers that will help me with the tuning, but getting the specs would be helpful.

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Call PSE Tech Support


----------

